# Update lost micro chip



## Roamers (May 1, 2005)

Just an update on Sam. So far has been x-rayed, found micro chip. then operated on to retrieve chip. Now been sent to manufacturer to see if they can retrieve data. Also blood taken and sent to lab in England to make sure that he has been vacinated against rabies. Although they have all his medical records.
and they know it is a micro chip failure. We are very worried about Sam as he has never been away from us in 10 years. Hope to be allowed to visit him next week.


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

I shall keep my fingers crossed for you, aren't pets a worry? We lost one dog last month, came down to find her dead in the lounge on the day we were going off to France. Had to take the remaining one to the vets yesterday to have a lump removed, and she's at present wandering around not knowing what to do with herself, it's worrying just to watch her. Judging by what it's cost us for that little op I dread to think what all this unnecessary commotion is costing you. Still we pay out without a fuss when it comes to keeping our pets safe.
Good luck
John


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*Hope Sam is home soon*

What a really sad story. Having two dogs ourselves We can only imagine the stress and trauma you must be going through, let alone Sam.
We are both praying that Sam will be home with you soon.

Stewart


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Subject of migrating/inoperative chips covered on You & Yours Radio 4 lunch time today.
Available from Radio 4 web page.About 20 mins in if you want to use the navigation buttons.

Nick


----------



## Roamers (May 1, 2005)

*Sam back home*

Hi thanks everyone for replies. Sam has now been released from quarantine. Nasty scar on back of neck where they removed micro chip, but is now recovering ok. The micro chip manufacturer has told agriculture dept here that they are going to cover all costs. so thats a relief. They were able to retrieve data from chip once it was removed. Didn't get to hear radio talk, what was outcome.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Good news indeed; bet that's a relief.

John (Giok) - as to vet costs, when we lost our last dog, also a Golden, the till was clocking up at a rate of £2000 every 24 hrs. It was rather a bizarre experience, however, because at the time a close friend was suffering with NHS delays and prevarication over cancer treatment, and here was a dog getting better priority and speedier treatment than a human.

Once bitten, as they say, we now have cover that goes to £6000 instead of the more usual £4000.

Dave


----------

